# MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data!



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

I just spent some time digging through my Bentley manual and compiled this screenshot. 








I hope this will be useful to all of you seeking to find more details of the MK4 engines.
Some notes:
1. The AEG is the only engine in the MK4 2.0 lineup that still has the throttle-by-cable system. All later engines use the Drive-By-Wire system. Thus, EPC is not available for the AEG engine code.
2. The most interesting engine code seems to be BBW. It has different torque and hp curves and it has 3 (that's right, three) oxygen sensors! It is also the only one that does not have a secondary air pump
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*

If someone is willing to dig up the ABA tech data, I would gladly add it to this list...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice job Vasil. Keep bumping this because you know it'll never get put as a sticky up top.

_Quote »_2. The most interesting engine code seems to be BBW. It has different torque and hp curves and it has 3 (that's right, three) oxygen sensors! It is also the only one that does not have a secondary air pump.

I'll bet its a Euro-only model.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_I'll bet its a Euro-only model.

Nope,
All of these engines are for the US market only. The euro engines have different codes...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Really....thats odd. I wonder who got the non-air pupm cars then. Also, VERY curious about the different power figures.


----------



## Golf13 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Really....thats odd. I wonder who got the non-air pupm cars then. Also, VERY curious about the different power figures. 

me as well.......


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*

Acording to this chart the AEG engine only uses one O2 sensor (is that the lambda sensor?), I thought US cars had two O2 sensors (mine has only one).


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (randallhb)*

mine has no air pump


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_Acording to this chart the AEG engine only uses one O2 sensor (is that the lambda sensor?), I thought US cars had two O2 sensors (mine has only one).

ALL MK4 engines use at LEAST 2 oxigen sensors. It is mandatory for OBDII emissions...
The AEG has both pre-cat and post-cat sensors...


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_ALL MK4 engines use at LEAST 2 oxigen sensors. It is mandatory for OBDII emissions...
The AEG has both pre-cat and post-cat sensors...

Not mine, VW does not care about emissions over here


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_mine has no air pump









neither does mine. My car was assembled April '99 so it has one of the earliest AEG's for the mk4.. but with no air pump.


----------



## VDUBOFF (Mar 24, 2005)

Mostly a bump to keep this going but add some info as well
Interesting to see where people thought that my car only makes 85 hp. Now I finally understand their stupidity. Damn I wish people would learn simple math.
85 kW 1000w .001341hp 
1 1kW 1 w = 114 hp 
Not that bad… not that great either but great gas mileage.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Aparently, if it is market as YES on Secondary air pump, they meant that this was an optional thing. With the BBW, there is no option for this at all.
This also means that one could easily recode the ECU for opeartion without secondary air pump and throw all that junk out...


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (VDUBOFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBOFF* »_
Interesting to see where people thought that my car only makes 85 hp. Now I finally understand their stupidity. Damn I wish people would learn simple math.
85 kW 1000w .001341hp 
1 1kW 1 w  = 114 hp 
.


you are part right...you have done the math to convert newton meters to crank horsepower, now figure in drivetrain loss to get wheel horsepower, and you will be right around, oh, i'd say 85ish whp


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*

^^ I beg to differ. Stock 2.0 dynoes at about 92-95 whp.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_^^ I beg to differ. Stock 2.0 dynoes at about 92-95 whp. 

I think he is making fun of you, bro... friggin elitist has a 16V.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_I think he is making fun of you, bro... friggin elitist has a 16V.









HAHHA, yeah, didn't quite catch that...
My valves are bigger than his though!


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*

Wasn't there an engine in 04 that had 125 hp instead 115 hp?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (all-starr-me)*

That would have been nice, but no...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
I think he is making fun of you, bro... friggin elitist has a 16V.









Who...Greg? He doesnt have a 16v, he's got an 8v.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*

Oil squiters should be included in data
AEG does not have oil squiters
AZG does
I don't know about the rest.
Rey


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Oil squiters should be included in data
AEG does not have oil squiters
AZG does
I don't know about the rest.
Rey

According to ETKA all DBW engines have them.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*

Also according to VW official documentation (ElsaWin) the BBW engine has Variable Valve Timing, here is the weird looking cam sprocket:


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (randallhb)*

^^^ Maybe this is what is causing the different HP and torque curves...
About the oil scquirters... I wonder if I can transplant them easily onto my AEG?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_Also according to VW official documentation (ElsaWin) the BBW engine has Variable Valve Timing, here is the weird looking cam sprocket:









You got a part number for that cam gear?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_^^^ Maybe this is what is causing the different HP and torque curves... About the oil scquirters... I wonder if I can transplant them easily onto my AEG?

I would just use a block with them, I think it might work b/c they all have the same physical dimensions, comp. ratios, etc.

_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_You got a part number for that cam gear?

BBW camshaft adjuster unit (cam gear): 06A 109 087: $271.93
BBW bolt w/polygon socket (holds cam gear): N 909 229 01: $1.39
BBW camshaft: 06A 109 101 E: $150.15
Prices from https://www.1stvwparts.com/part_number.html.
First thing I thought when I saw the picture was that this might be alike the franco cam gear.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_
First thing I thought when I saw the picture was that this might be alike the franco cam gear.

BINGO.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (tdogg74)*








franco


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_







franco

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=678454
http://thorin.adnc.com/~figf/


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (randallhb)*

no longer made http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif they must have sucked or they would still be around


----------



## VDUBOFF (Mar 24, 2005)

Hkk- Huh, I was always under the assumption that most manufacturers stated their horsepower at the flywheel so I wasn't terribly concerned about the loss in the drivetrain. I thought that only people interested enough would bother with wheel horspower. I think when most people were saying that my car only made 85 hp I think they didn't realize that they were talking about the engine. Again, I may be wrong here but I though most companies would state horsepower at the engine (hence why you always here things like "w/ a new 245 hp engine). Since this seems to be common practice I think that anyone with slightly less than average auto knowledge (most people now) wouldn't even realize that they can have a three hundred hp engine that only manages to put 250 to the ground.


----------



## VDUBOFF (Mar 24, 2005)

I also think I remember the MK4s occasionally being advertised as 115 hp (no distinction between engine and wheel).


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (VDUBOFF)*

correct, manufacturer numbers are crank numbers, real world people are concerned w/ wheel hp, because not many of us have access to engine dynos when doing mods, or trying to eliminate losses, so the whp is pretty much the stndard unit of measure because its the real deal, plain and simple-this is what you put down, no calculations required.
so the 85 number was wheel hp, which correlates to roughly 105-115bhp (brake horsepower, or engine horsepower)

oh , and i do in fact own several (7 iirc







) ABA 8v's, only a few 16v's ( one being the 16vABAt for the MR corrado) the rest just being spare heads....heck i even have 1 of those paperweights (vr6)


----------



## VDUBOFF (Mar 24, 2005)

I also converted kW to hp not Newton meters to hp. I wouldnt have tried to convert newton meters to hp anyway because that would be confusing a torque measure with a power measure. Remember, one has a unit of time involved (as in hp or kW) one doesn't (as in tourque (nm or foot pounds...)). You can make the conversion relatively simple if you have a unit of time.


----------



## VDUBOFF (Mar 24, 2005)

Funny- I used to really want a vr6 in my Jetta and almost did it at one point


----------



## VDUBOFF (Mar 24, 2005)

curious to know how the term "brake hp" came to be... I always see "brake" in reference to "engine" in British mags like PVW or Land Rover World. Some1 clue me in as I have a serious lack of engine knowledge.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (randallhb)*

could you use this in a AZG...and if so any tuning needed? PROs/CONs??










_Modified by the_q_jet at 6:10 AM 3-24-2006_


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (VDUBOFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBOFF* »_curious to know how the term "brake hp" came to be... I always see "brake" in reference to "engine" in British mags like PVW or Land Rover World. Some1 clue me in as I have a serious lack of engine knowledge.


please correct me if I'm wrong but it's a calculation based upon home much power would be required to turn the motor in the opposite direction or stop the motor.
Something I heard years ago. Just haven't cared to research it.. but eh, maybe I will now.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_could you use this in a AZG...and if so any tuning needed? PROs/CONs??









_Modified by the_q_jet at 6:10 AM 3-24-2006_

Ok, I checked with a VW contact of mine. The BBW was in the 2002-2005 Jettas. That gear is nothing special..in fact they break all the time. 
Junk guys....move on.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Oil squiters should be included in data
AEG does not have oil squiters
AZG does
I don't know about the rest.
Rey
has anyone confirmed this?


----------



## MikeWire (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

No air pump in mine as well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

I somewhat remember reading that there are 3 types of HP numbers.
Wheel HP - HP at the wheels of a fully assembled vehicle.
Brake HP - Actual HP put out at the crank. Only truly measurable with the engine out of the car. 
Calculated HP - (I don't think calculated is the correct word though) - The calculated HP at the crank... IE knowing the design of the engine you could calculate the power output using the pressures within the engine and calculated frictional losses within the engine. I bet only really usefull for designing an engine.


----------



## Betont (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*

Nice chart. Very helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (Luvmy8V)*

Am I right in thinking that the 2-liter Mk IV blocks are interchangeable? I'm thinking about just building a new engine and have located a well-priced AZG block.


----------



## graham savage (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (doodpod)*

I hope someone here can shed some light on what motor is in my car, It is making ordering parts difficult








I have a 1999 Golf IV 2.0, it is a 8v x-flow head with no air pump, all the power figures look about the same (115Hp) the engine code i have is APK?







I think it maybe the same as some of the euro motors as South African cars come from europe (well they are built here)
HELP?????


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (graham savage)*

Most probably it is AEG. However, the best way to find out is to look find the timing belt cover and look at the label on it. There should be a 3-letter code and manufacturing date.
In this picture, you can partly see this label that I am talking about:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by vasillalov at 10:13 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_If someone is willing to dig up the ABA tech data, I would gladly add it to this list...


Here ya go, directly from VESIS:


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I did find an error, for the torque numbers they obviously placed the FT-lb (Nm) in the reverse, 165 being Nm 122 Ft-lb... lol, 165 ft-lbs I WISH.
And in my VESIS they list Cabrio stuff seperate, but just go with your manufacturing date, they are the same.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*

What page in your Bentley manual did you find this?
I looked around and couldn't find this data just after getting my '00 Golf 2.0L.
Looks like I get to double-check my engine code - I could have an AVH and not know it.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

my car is also AEG with no air pump


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

bump
there's no info on the BHP engine...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (limapolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limapolo* »_bump
there's no info on the BHP engine...









That's because that is not an engine sold in USA. You live in Peru, so most probably you have different emissions standards which call for different engine management and engine components. The data I am providing is for engines sold in North American continent only.


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

being my car made in mexico as all the other jettas, doesn't they use the same engine, also my car uses MAP instead of MAF...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (limapolo)*

The car may be assembled in Mexico but it is sold in Peru and therefore it has to meet local emissions standards. Also, ALL MK4 Jetta wagons are actually made in Germany.


----------



## NickSlade (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*

I have a MK4 2.0 and was wondering how to find out my engine code, can sum1 help please.
*Update: i live in Europe so it'll be different to US golf's im gessin...?*


_Modified by NickSlade at 12:13 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (NickSlade)*

there should be a "build" sticker in the spare tire well, it give color, motor, trans codes and all options that the car came with when it rolled out of the assy plant. Or you can call any VW dealer and give them the VIN and they can look it up/decode the VIN and give you any info on the car that you want.


_Modified by ps2375 at 7:40 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

bump


----------



## graham savage (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Brass Monkey013)*

Mine is a APK? any tech on that guys?


----------



## jakub28 (Jul 27, 2008)

for the power output row in the engine spec table..the two numbers 115(85) have nothing to do where the power is measured. They are two different units used to measure power, 115 is in units of horsepower and 85 is in kilowatts (which is what is common outside of north america). Both however are equal, 115 hp = 85 kW.


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (VDUBOFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBOFF* »_curious to know how the term "brake hp" came to be... I always see "brake" in reference to "engine" in British mags like PVW or Land Rover World. Some1 clue me in as I have a serious lack of engine knowledge.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Prony_brake
I have an AZG that Im working on for my Scirocco that I can check for oil squiters for the person that asked. Im taking it apart tonite. I just started reading about the 2.0s and if it does that will make me very happy as it will have a turbo. I couldnt find anything about forged or cast internals, does anyone know?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_has anyone confirmed this?

AZG definintely has squirters, ****in awesome.


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (vasillalov)*

I can confrim that my 2004 jetta PZEV has the BBW engine. VVT? no way!
My car was originally shipped to and bought in NY. The manual has a separate insert for the BBW engine as well, so the manual has specs for and engine with [email protected] and [email protected] My guess is for the extra RPM's for the constraint from the vapor prevention (supposedly what makes it pzev) and was only sold in select states


_Modified by WPJetta at 9:51 PM 1-24-2009_


----------



## nu omega (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (WPJetta)*

Are BEV engines modable then?
all i ever hear is talk of ABA or AEG engines being modded? and mods built for them. 
for the love of god someone please explain this to me.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (nu omega)*

Shouldn't be a problem dude, the only one that is gonna have problems it the BBW, as it's got a weird cam setup and unless some custom work is done to an aftermarket cam it won't work (CMP trigger wheel) but that's the only limitation I see.
The only real difference is probably that they tried the BBW engine then went back to the same software/ECU that runs the AZG/AVH and had to give it a different name since it was "slightly" revised hence the later BEV... but I haven't heard of anyone with a turbo setup on one like yours, basic bolt-ons should not be a problem.


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

this should go in the FAQ section. I <3 BBW. haha. not really though, I have a BEV and an ABA.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *4229GL* »_this should go in the FAQ section. I <3 BBW. haha. not really though, I have a BEV and an ABA.


LOL It is!


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

ah. well all I really wanted to say was I <3 BBW.


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (nu omega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nu omega* »_Are BEV engines modable then?
all i ever hear is talk of ABA or AEG engines being modded? and mods built for them. 
for the love of god someone please explain this to me. 

Of course... I got a BEV engine and it has mods. See no reason why it cant be modded.


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (ChEeZJeTTa04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChEeZJeTTa04* »_
Of course... I got a BEV engine and it has mods. See no reason why it cant be modded. 

What GIAC program r u running ur BEV?
I have been looking for a program for a while.
Do u recall what ur ECU ends with?
Mine is 06A 906 032 *MT* 

Thx.


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (2.0dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0dude* »_
What GIAC program r u running ur BEV?
I have been looking for a program for a while.
Do u recall what ur ECU ends with?
Mine is 06A 906 032 *MT* 

Thx.

Stock 91
Performance 93
ECU is NA
Yea if you lucky GIAC might have it, if they dont then you will have to send you ECU. I got real lucky, they didnt have the program so the shop contacted GIAC and they sent it. Not to many NA with this program.


----------



## GT Eye (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 Engine Line-Up And Tecnical Data! (ChEeZJeTTa04)*

I'm looking up 02 sensors and http://www.1stvwparts.com has wagon-specific o2 sensors. No other site seems to have it. 
I have a wagon and would like to know if there's any difference between the sensors.


----------



## jgauth (Sep 29, 2009)

i know this thread is old but with all the confusion on the BBW engine i thought i would chime in since i deal with its bs every day 
1) you basically cant mod it.. GIAC seems to be hesitant to make a flash for me 
2) its great some days and you will have decent power for a 2.0 then you get in the next day and it feels incredibly flat, no torque, nothing  

to sum it up the VVT sucks and i wish i didnt have it (most days)


----------



## dtj318 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a BBW I was told by my mechanic the reason for the greater low end torque and faster off the line times are due to the variable valve timing this engine has. I also know for a fact my 5spd is fast I have no trouble keeping up with other cars, trucks are another story!


----------



## spakovw (Sep 8, 2010)

I been reading about all the tech for the MK4 2.0 and I have an 04 jetta 2.0 with BEV and I want to upgrade my engine with some turbo kit.....it's good to work with this kind of engine or which engine do you'll recommend me? Thank You!!!


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

*bbw*

ok, so i have a 2004 jetta with the bbw engine.. what can i do to build it up, and what can't i do??? was going to throw my lightweight underdrive pulleys on it.. a cam, etc.. possible??


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

wetbar said:


> ok, so i have a 2004 jetta with the bbw engine.. what can i do to build it up, and what can't i do??? was going to throw my lightweight underdrive pulleys on it.. a cam, etc.. possible??


You need to read more, you can do anything besides cam or software, yeah that pretty much just leaves you at intake/exhaust, throw some nice suspension on it with some decent wheels and drive it till you feel the need for a change.


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

pk, can i throw the neuspeed supercharger on it??? looking at one right now, and what exactly prevents me from doing the cam and software??


----------



## jgauth (Sep 29, 2009)

wetbar said:


> pk, can i throw the neuspeed supercharger on it??? looking at one right now, and what exactly prevents me from doing the cam and software??


like jay bee said if you READ the thread the BBW has VARIABLE VALVE TIMING so NO you cant put in a cam 

and direct from neuspeed as to why you cant run their superchager "The Supercharger kit will not fit because the cam sprocket sticks out too far and will interfere with the belt that drives the blower"


and you can do software but GIAC will take forever to write a tune depending on your ECU and i got sick of waiting so i went UNI


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

ok, so next question.. what about swapping out the head and software and hanress from an AEG engine?? can i do that to my P.O.S bbw motor??


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

Just thought I'd add this link. 

http://www.scribd.com/mobile/documents/5875536/download?commit=Download+Now&secret_password=


----------



## Jcw1989 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Help please!!!!!*

Please help!!! I have a 04 VW Jetta 2.0 N/A with 10.5.1 JE pistons and other work done I can not get my starter to click or turn the engine over I just built the engine for it a few months ago and just got all the tweaks worked out but the engine will not start. The engine is not seized I can turn it by hand no problem when the plugs are out but when the plugs are in the compression is so high you have to really turn hard when the pistons get near tdc anyways, I have a 2 gauge battery cable running from the trunk to the starter and it gets up to 13+ volts but does not click. I have been told the starter might be bad but I have had it tested and it seems fine and I have checked the starting relay,ignition relay,NSS, and the whole wiring harness over three times not the starter is getting voltage to it but not clicking. Any help would be very appreciated. Thank you. My e-mail is: [email protected]


----------

